

Show HN : Airmail, instant disposable email made with node.js - oron
http://getairmail.com

======
oron
I made this while learning nodejs, It's very handy when registering for new
services and waiting for that confirmation / authenticate your email request.

uses node.js redis and haraka for the backend and socket.io for real time
browser notifications

------
chrisacky
I will definitely use this for throw away services that ask for email and you
know you are never going to touch it again.

Pretty impressive implementation also.

I'm sure you have spotted, but there is a spelling mistake "recived" =>
"received".

What are you running in the backend for mail pickup? SendGrid, MailGun?

~~~
oron
Thanks, changed the welcome text to be shorter and dropped the spelling
mistake :-)

Uses Haraka for the backend (based on node.js)

------
cleverjake
Easily my favorite interface for throw away emails. Ironically, it allows a
lot of tracking through (<https://grepular.com/email_privacy_tester>)

~~~
oron
That's a good point ... I will see what I can do about that.

maybe the best approach would be to proxy everything through my server, so the
sender can only see airmail's ip in his logs ?

------
tux1968
Love the idea, but didn't work for me... nothing sent to blue.mouth@7tags.com
arrived.

~~~
oron
which browser are you using ? maybe a problem with socket.io ?

~~~
tux1968
Using Firefox with a whack of addons. When I delete the original admin message
and then choose "Redisplay All" it comes back, perhaps that's a clue that
socket.io is working.

~~~
oron
I will try to investigate.

------
l4u
The interface looks cool, but could the welcome screen be skippable?

~~~
oron
Yes I think that's a good idea, was annoyed by it myself.

